# shadybug loft



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is is a great backyard loft I built in my basement over the winter in sections


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

very nicee


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

that looks expensive!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's sweet little loft you got there, Great craftsmanship!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks I will post some picks of it now I made some changes


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it, it sure looks like it will do the trick.

Walter


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

love that ,,,,nice work,,,,what will you fly?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats a work of art! You sure did put a lot in it as far as detail.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can I have it?


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

*Roof Material*

Shadybug, what type of material and brand did you use for your roofing ???


Loft looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like a real labor of love. Good luck, thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

bhymer said:


> Shadybug, what type of material and brand did you use for your roofing ???
> 
> 
> Loft looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its Ondura. They talk about it in the thread loft roof there is a web sight there I didnt even sheet the roof with wood its just the roofing over 2x4s


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very eye-catching loft. Bet your birds will love calling that home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It looks like a happy little home. Thank you for posting the pic of the aviary side.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> It looks like a happy little home. Thank you for posting the pic of the aviary side.


In the next couple days I will post some more changes to the loft. A new landing board and trap a fan system the slated floor and a sliding door to trap the birds outside so i can clean it


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice loft you have and a job well thought out and made. What is the size of it?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> Very nice loft you have and a job well thought out and made. What is the size of it?


Its only 3x6 I started one today that is 8x6


----------

